# Job Agencies in NZ?



## khodge (Jan 3, 2015)

My boyfriend and I have decided to move to NZ for a short time to experience a different side of the world while working temporarily. We have applied for our Working Holiday Visas and plan to fly to NZ within around a month or so.
I have searched online for job agencies that will help people find work locally in NZ, but have come up a bit short. Has anyone had experience with local agencies in Auckland, Christchurch, and Wellington that helped them find work? If not, do you know of a good resource online to help me find agencies?
Thanks!


----------

